# Logik Schaltung in TIA Portal



## Neodyn (6 April 2022)

Hallo,

hoffe ich bin hier richtig. Jetzt möchte ich eine logische Schaltung mit einer S7-1200 umsetzten. Leider Scheiter ich an den Logik Bausteinen im TIA Portal.
Die grundsätzliche Problematik ist schnell erklärt. 2 Schalter, eine Pumpe und ein Auslassventil. Sind beide Schalter "true" soll das Ventil sich öffnen. Sind beide Schalter "false" soll das Ventil sich schließen und Pumpe starten bis beide Schalter wieder "true" sind.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 April 2022)

Neodyn schrieb:


> Leider Scheiter ich an den Logik Bausteinen im TIA Portal.


Woran scheitere es da genau??


----------



## Neodyn (6 April 2022)

Also das "And" habe ich. Nur wie kann ich z.b.: die 2 "Not" auf ein "And" verknüpfen?  Ich versuche es in FUP umzusetzten. 
Kann ich die Gesamte Schaltung in "Netzwerk 1" abbilden?


----------



## NicoSch (6 April 2022)

Du klickst auf einen Strang am and und drückst CTRL-Shift-4 oder direkt auf das negierungssymbol.


----------



## Neodyn (6 April 2022)

Zum Teil funktioniert es. Nur das gekreuzte NOR Gate kann ich nicht darstellen. Mein momentaner zustand.


----------



## Gleichstromer (6 April 2022)

Das gekreuzte NOR ist ein nicht-taktgesteuertes Flip-Flop. Gibt es auch noch in einer NAND-Variante, genauso gekreutzt, das ist die typische Darstellung eines grundlegenden Speicherbausteins mit Setzen/Rücksetzen.


----------



## Neodyn (8 April 2022)

Jetzt passt es. Danke für eure Hilfe


----------

